# New supersonic flights as early as 2029



## x65943 (Aug 17, 2022)

A company called boom (let's hope that doesn't end up being ironic) is working on supersonic flights (no not like sonic adventure).

The new planes are the first such since the Concorde was discontinued nearly 2 decades earlier after tragic malfunction.

The planes could cut flight times between Miami to London from 9 hours to under 5. The plans have been criticized by environmental groups as the new planes would use significantly more fuel per passenger than existing technology.

Prices have not been revealed, but in the past supersonic flights cost as much as 10x or more than their subsonic counterparts.

Are you interested in supersonic flight? 

Source:

https://www.reuters.com/business/ae...es-buy-up-20-boom-supersonic-jets-2022-08-16/


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2022)

Cool and all, but just another thing I hope that turns electric.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 17, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Cool and all, but just another thing I hope that turns electric.


long way to go for battery tech before we're there

https://jetpackaviation.com/the-sta...fuel has an energy,than 1000 lbs of batteries.

but obviously we're making strides. At the present time jet fuel is some 50x more energy dense than the best batteries (and 14x when you consider inefficiency in combustion)

https://www.flightdeckfriend.com/ask-a-pilot/how-much-does-a-747-weigh

a jumbo jet heading from London to New York burns 70,000 kg (over 150,000 pounds) of fuel. Now imagine you had to carry 14x that in batteries. That's nearly 1 million kg of batteries for 1 flight. to put that in perspective the max weight of a boeing 747 is about 400,000 kg. So the fuel in batteries needed to power the thing would be nearly twice the weight of the maximum plane weight (and you still have to carry the plane, people and luggage on negative weight there).

And don't even get started on charging that behemoth.

Maybe in our lifetimes, but as crazy as it sounds I think nuclear is almost more possible than batteries in the next 50 years.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 17, 2022)

Yeah, I know. Luckily for short trips, electric flight might not be so far off. Link


----------



## Creamu (Aug 17, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Yeah, I know. Luckily for short trips, electric flight might not be so far off. Link


'It might seem ambitious, but passenger airlines could be using electric aircraft [...]'

Yeah no. They were and are banking hard on electric cars being a thing. Problem is they won't get the batteries were they need to be, which is going to be a major s***show later down the line.

It would be necessary for the western world to put out compelling technology in the coming future, with living standards falling and living standards in russia and china rising. In many ways we are living in third world countries and there is nothing in sight stopping this trend. To the contrary.

You just cant crank out a generation of intelligent educated people, who can compete on a world stage, that will take a couple of decades. The leaders of the western world were not only unable to make sure that the line of western genius continues, they were agressivly fighting it.

Supersonic flights for passengers are cool if they can pull it off, but even there the people seem to be too devided to be amazed and moralizd to unite by that, with global warning being an endtime cult substite for christianity for many. If it does not lift spirits you are only left with a luxury product most will never be able to effort anyway (supersonic travel).

It's a good start, but they have to do alot more, or else they are just running out the clock.


----------



## mrdude (Aug 17, 2022)

x65943 said:


> Maybe in our lifetimes, but as crazy as it sounds I think nuclear is almost more possible than batteries in the next 50 years.


Yep and just imagine living in an area where a plane carrying a nuclear reactor crashed. You will never see this in a plane or car because accidents happen and I would not want to be the one having to clean up the mess afterwards as you'd most likely end up with radiation poisoniing, never mind the ground where it happened being unihabitable for thousands of years.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 17, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Cool and all, but just another thing I hope that turns electric.


Sure, if you want to run out before it reaches its destination.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Aug 17, 2022)

Still no wormholes? Too slow for me.

In all seriousness though, I don't see why not. I imagine it'll be crazy expensive though.


----------

